# Comment installer le driver JDBC de mysql ?



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

Bonjour !

Cela fait quelques jours que j'essaie de placer le fichier " mysql-connector-java-3.1.12-bin.jar " au bon endroit.. sans succès !

Lorsque je développe avec Eclipse, aucun problème puisqu'il suffit de le rajouter lors de la création d'un projet.

Mais je ne sais pas où le placer lorsque je souhaite qu'il soit utilisable par un autre logiciel (en l'occurence le serveur Oregano). 

Au lancement il me dit : 

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver

Donc il ne trouve pas le driver.. qui ne doit pas être au bon endroit je suppose ?
Je l'ai mis dans les répertoires 

/Library/Frameworkds/JavaVMframework/Versions/1.5.0/lib/ext
/Library/Frameworkds/JavaVMframework/Versions/1.4.2/lib/ext
/Library/Java/Extensions

Sans succès...  

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

Ahhh j'ai trouvé c'était un problème de droit ! Seul root pouvait le lire ! Suffit de donner ce droit à tout le monde et ça marche nickel ! Il suffit de le copier dans /Library/Java/Extensions


----------

